# Calor Gas - unit prices



## johnnygman (21 Apr 2009)

Hi
Does anyone know if Calor gas charge for instance a different unit price for Gas based on number units utilising service in development or say location, or is there a standard unit price country wide?
The reason I am asking is I had a problem recently(again) due to woeful plumbing installation of the boiler and heating system about 3rd time ive had to have someone out.
I was telling the plumber(very reliable guy and close neighbour) about the Gas bills we receive and he couldn't believe it, has more or less convinced me to switch to oil paying over €2000 a year to heat a 4 bed semi and we are not even there half the time, and we cannot turn it on as much as we would like in winter as the bills are already shocking.
It a condensing boiler fully serviced so this isn't the issue, and insulation is pretty good also.
As some of the units in the development were unsold Calor are surely out of pocket having paid for the installation, this gave me the idea that perhaps we are being charged a higher rate to make up for the lack of business that Calor would have been expecting if all these units had been sold.
€108.90 a year standing charge also seem very high to me, I feel making the switch to oil now will def save me in the long run as i am just very unhappy with things as they are, but thankfully they are reducing Gas prices now slightly for the summer! just in time.


----------



## kris_2021 (21 Apr 2009)

I pay now 1.87E for the unit. In the highest moment was 2.49E per unit. How much you pay for the unit?


----------



## traceyoh (21 Apr 2009)

I just got my Calor Gas bill today, (from 13th Jan-15th Apr) and I have been charged 2.49E per unit. Kris, when did your unit price get reduced?
My last bill was over eur800, even though we dont use it that much, so I would be interested in finding out if the unit price varies from place to place!


----------



## falasarana (21 Apr 2009)

this is a very interesting post! 
i live in northwest and the unit price is 2.34E, recently got a letter form Calor, announcing a .18E reduction, which would leave the unit price at 2.16E a unit.
It is very difficult to get any information on how/why Calor prices vary so much!
can you give us a geographical location Kris?, as your gas is almost 15% cheaper than mine.
At the moment i only spend the wknds in the north west and the last bill was c.300E!
Calor are a bunch of thieves, sickening when you see that gas prices in England are almost half of what we pay here in this rip off merchants paradise.


----------



## traceyoh (21 Apr 2009)

I didn't realise that unit prices varied so much. Like Johhnygman, there are still a lot of units in my estate that are unsold, which supports the argument that they may be hiking up the unit price until the houses are all occupied? I live in the Midlands, and agree with you falasarana that they are absolute rip off merchants. I was looking at the Bord Gais website, and they are planning to provide gas to my area in the future (god knows how far into the future!!), but until then, I am stuck with paying these exorbitant prices!


----------



## olddog (21 Apr 2009)

Do any of you know what a Calor 'unit' is ?

Is it some number of kilowatt hours ?

Is it so many litres of liquid propane ( ? is propane what they are selling or is it LNG ? ) 

Ye need to know this to compare costs with other forms of heating


----------



## falasarana (22 Apr 2009)

The unit is a Metre cubed, im not sure if its propane or LNG. I know that the gas is stored in bulk containers underground and piped to each house in my estate, if that helps? Can you perform a comparison olddog or do you need more information?


----------



## traceyoh (22 Apr 2009)

I know that our gas is LPG if that helps! The unit is also priced by cubic metre. It would be interesting to see why the unit price varies so much from place to place.


----------



## johnnygman (22 Apr 2009)

It's LPG Calor gas this is measured in Metres Cubed as said earlier, I will get a bill possibly this afternoon and come back with the unit price which we can compare.
Several people have told us to band together with the other tennants occupying the estate and  tell calor we are all considering switching due to the unaffordable prices.
Failing any reduction i am going to go and swtich as there is no quality of life in having to be living like miser for fear of running up an outragous gas bill each time.
Was looking at my bills online yesterday total was €2456 for 2008(2009 heading in similiar fashion), that is just plain criminal for the kind of usage we currently have, God forbid there was a young child in the house we would have no hope of covering the bills then.


----------



## olddog (22 Apr 2009)

To make a comparison we need to find out how many kilowatt hours of energy is in a cubic metre ( 'unit' ) of the gas that Calor supply. Have a look at your bill - it may well be shown. Bord Gais show it on their bills. Otherwise phone Calor and ask them.

In case you missed it :

http://www.askaboutmoney.com/showthread.php?t=106564&highlight=flogas

Is a thread  relating to flogas / calor installations with their own LPG tank. It will give you an idea of the kind of pricing that these companies come up with for the domestic market.


----------



## kris_2021 (22 Apr 2009)

I live in Cashel, co Tipperary. I received few letters about price reduction, and after them I was submitting my readings online to get new price as soon as possible, because they work from the next meter reading. I find them expensive as well. the price is for cubic meter.


----------



## traceyoh (22 Apr 2009)

I have just checked my bill, and it doesn't mention how many kilowatt hours of energy is in a cubic metre. I then called Calor to find out, but after 4 attempts at being put through to somebody who knew what I was talking about, and not getting to speak to anyone, I gave up!!

I would love to be able to switch suppliers, but I don't think there is any other supplier that operates in my area. Does anyone know who operates in Westmeath, apart from rip off Calor?


----------



## johnnygman (22 Apr 2009)

If the housing units are all off a central tank there is not much options to switch suppliers annyway, so they have you either way as far as i can see, I think im best rid of Gas altogether as it just does not pay in the long run...


----------



## traceyoh (22 Apr 2009)

johnnygman, you are probably right! I just think that gas is preferable to solid fuel, and I wouldn't like to have an oil tank in my back garden, so i'm stuck with gas for now! 

Does anyone know what the procedure is, if I have the option of changing supplies (say to Bord Gais), can it be done? Does anyone know the cost implications of doing so?


----------



## olddog (23 Apr 2009)

traceyoh said:


> .....Does anyone know what the procedure is, if I have the option of changing supplies (say to Bord Gais), can it be done? Does anyone know the cost implications of doing so?....




1. Check to see what ( if any ) contract you have with Calor or others regarding supply of gas.

2. If Calor are providing LPG then its probably a simple matter of changing the jet(s) in your boiler - ask a gas boiler specialist or Google your make and model of boiler to see if it can adapt between LPG & Natural gas.

Otherwise get an oil burner or wood burner or heat pump. Do something before your gas bill bleeds you dry !


----------



## kris_2021 (8 Sep 2009)

is there any news about Calor gas reducing price in coming months? bord gais and esb are reducing prices again soon...


----------



## Peter C (9 Sep 2009)

Calor sell LPG which is made from an oil by product so it is supposed to track oil prices not natural gas, I know it was a long time ago but I reduced my heating bills by over 30% by switching to oil, of course I had to get a boiler and tank. At the time they did negotiate but I was different in that I had a tank in a one off house so there was no problem telling them to remove it.


----------

